

Chirp — Let's teach the machines to sing  - unicornporn
http://chirp.io/

======
modeless
Sounds like Star Wars droids, but a bit more annoying. Designing a system of
sounds that would be robust to noise and distortion, high bandwidth, and
pleasant-sounding for humans would be a really interesting challenge.

------
tshadwell
A very interesting idea. How many tones are there? How many beeps need to be
made for 1KB of data?

------
darrenjsmith
Straight up genius!!! Would love to see it built in at OS level as it has all
sorts of uses.

------
alex_g
Holy shit. This is genius!

